# Piranha Teeth?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ive heard it said that P's shed their teeth throughout their life.
Many of the examples ive read of involve Rhoms or of the Serrasalmus genus.

Do P's in the Pygocentrus genus like our reds also shed teeth?
Just a bit curious as i cant ever recall seeing any teeth in/on the gravel in my P's tank the past 8 years.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Ive heard it said that P's shed their teeth throughout their life.
> Many of the examples ive read of involve Rhoms or of the Serrasalmus genus.
> 
> Do P's in the Pygocentrus genus like our reds also shed teeth?
> Just a bit curious as i cant ever recall seeing any teeth in/on the gravel in my P's tank the past 8 years.


Yeah I have pics of my piraya teeth..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

so why wont my P shed teeth! lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they are probably there and you just miss them. most wouldnt notice if they didnt know the P's shed their teeth in the first place.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If i look for them, i can always find my Caribe's old teeth.

Here's some i taped onto a index card a while back...just took the pic


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmm guess i better start looking then.








If i can find them seeing as ive stirred up the gravel so much planting stuff.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u could screen the water change water and then just pick it out with pliers or watever....

If i want to find them, i can find them funneling up the water change hose, and then right before it gets out into the bucket, i can pick em out.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My Ruby Red Spilo lost some from his top row recently


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

hey Dawgz ! what size caribe

that is just awesome


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice looking teeth.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Never really thought to look. Im sure I could have found a ton when I had the 13 Pygos in my 180.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

fury said:


> hey Dawgz ! what size caribe
> 
> that is just awesome


10"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dawgz said:


> If i look for them, i can always find my Caribe's old teeth.
> 
> Here's some i taped onto a index card a while back...just took the pic


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Your p's probably have lost teeth at some point but chances are you won't find a tooth in a pile of gravel unless you have a p thats farily large and therefore has more noticable teeth. Ive never found teeth from any of mine though I have never really looked.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have probably collected 30 or more teeth over the years with out really trying. If you use a python gravel vac, just tie something on the water discharge to collect them. An old sock or net would work fine, just something to let the water pass through were the teeth would not. good luck.


----------

